# SoundBlaster AWE32 driver?

## pjp

Anyone familiar with which driver supports the AWE32?  Thought I'd check before heading into trail and error land.

When I start Gnome, it reports an error about /dev/mixer.  I added myself to the audio group, so permission 

shouldn't (?) be the problem.

----------

## tod

Hi!

I believe this is a devfs issue.  Some sound apps (i.e. i think esd is one of these) aren't devfs aware and try to probe /dev/mixer before loading the sound modules and consequently initiating devfs to dynamically create the appropriate dev's.

Things to try:

1. pre- modload your sound drivers before starting gnome.

2. double check your /etc/devfs.conf, specifically the sound sections

3. I found that starting up gmixer, will sometimes automagically get sound working.

hth

tod

----------

## pjp

Well, I didn't wait long, so I did a kernel rebuild.  No luck though, same problem.

I changed kernel options for OSS sound, Persistant DMA buffers and AWE 32.  

That seemed to be appropriate according to the kernel config help info.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. pre- modload your sound drivers before starting gnome.

 

I don't have any idea what that means  :Smile: .  Though I configure sound in the kernel, not as a module (is that relevant?)

 *Quote:*   

> 2. double check your /etc/devfs.conf, specifically the sound sections

 

I looked, but I'm not sure what to "double check".  Here's the sound stuff:

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP		dsp	     MODLOAD

LOOKUP		mixer	     MODLOAD

LOOKUP		midi	     MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

 *Quote:*   

> 3. I found that starting up gmixer, will sometimes automagically get sound working.

 

I didn't find a gmixer anywhere.  I did find gmix, but it produced the same error message (I need to close Gnome and retry).  

Is there some base sound stuff I should be installing?

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

